# ONG Humanity: respinto sbarco di 34 migranti. Si rifiuta di ripartire.



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*, ritenuti in condizioni difficili, donne e bambini. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".

*Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.

Proteste della sinistra e degli attivisti per lo sbarco selettivo.
Il capitano della humanity si rifiuta di ripartire con i 34 migranti respinti.

*Entra in gioco l'avvocato Alessandro Gamberini, l'avvocato di Carola Rackete: "Il comandante di Humanity 1, anche su nostra indicazione, si rifiuterà di ripartire e dirà che devono scendere tutti secondo le regole del diritto di asilo."*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".
> 
> *Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.


Se lo staff è d'accordo, qui si commentano, almeno in questo periodo, tutte le notizie riguardo i migranti e le ong che vogliono sbarcare qui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".
> 
> *Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.



La Francia aveva promesso di farsi carico dei clandestini di una nave.
Vediamo se mantengono la parola data (e vediamo quanti ne ricacciano a ventimiglia...)


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".
> 
> *Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.


Siamo sempre lì. Cioè la Melona è andata a Bruxelles anche per fare l'accordo sui migranti, con tanto di testate prone a lei che hanno festeggiato, ma è come se non ci fosse andata. La verità è che siamo il gabinetto dei migranti per questioni geografiche prima di tutto e poi politiche. 

E, comunque, dai numeri delle persone sbarcate io non vedo cambiamenti da questo punto di vista, poi bisogna anche distinguere gli sbarchi dalla permanenza, perciò bisognerebbe vedere come finisce la cosa.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".
> 
> *Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.



Sveglia!

Era stato preventivato, solito, COSTOSISSIMO teatrino e poi sbarcano comunque.

Occhio ad un altra cosa, perché vedere prendere in giro l'opinione pubblica mi urta da sempre:
Un 10% scarso degli immigrati delle ultime settimane è arrivato con le ONG.

Non fatevi fregare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

*Soumahoro sale sulla ONG e fa un appello a Mattarella per i migranti respinti:
"Governo disumano. Sbarco selettivo che mi indigna. Costituzione calpestata. Siamo di fronte alla caccia alle streghe, gli ebrei ne sanno molto e i neri ne sanno ancora molto, ma soprattutto lo sanno molto bene oggi chi vive processi di discriminazione. Uno dei 35 respinti sta male. Resistenza!"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì. Cioè la Melona* è andata a Bruxelles anche per fare l'accordo sui migranti*, con tanto di testate prone a lei che hanno festeggiato, ma è come se non ci fosse andata. La verità è che siamo il gabinetto dei migranti per questioni geografiche prima di tutto e poi politiche.
> 
> E, comunque, dai numeri delle persone sbarcate io non vedo cambiamenti da questo punto di vista, poi bisogna anche distinguere gli sbarchi dalla permanenza, perciò bisognerebbe vedere come finisce la cosa.



Veramente non è andata proprio per fare accordi, ma per fare la sua "prima visita istituzionale".
Sai cosa è andata a fare? Per smentire quegli idioti del PD che, non avendo altre argomentazioni, durante la campagna elettorale andavano in lungo e in largo in giro per l'europa a parlare di rischio enorme per l'UE per il ritorno del fascismo.

Pensi davvero che si poteva parlare adeguatamente di questo problema con delle visite di 20 minuti ciascuna? 
Poi che visite..Metsola,Ursulina e Michel  

Ora speriamo almeno che trattengano queste navi per qualche settimana e che gli facciano perdere tempo, perché se fanno come i precedenti governi, lasciandole tranquillamente scaricare e partire nel giro di qualche ora, tra 1 settimana siamo nuovamente punto e a capo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sveglia!
> 
> Era stato preventivato, solito, COSTOSISSIMO teatrino e poi sbarcano comunque.
> 
> ...


Una cosa è certa, che ci sia una netta distinzione con la politica di Salvini è innegabile (con lui le ONG non sbarcavano proprio) e c'è indubbiamente più affinità con quella della Lamorgese, con la differenza che stavolta facciamo un po' la voce grossa, ma alla fine sbarcano comunque. 

Alla fine, questi grillini che "non facevano fare niente" a Salvini, mi pare che permettevano molto di più a quest'ultimo rispetto alla Meloni  .

La soluzione, per me, in ogni caso è il blocco navale però è una soluzione che andrebbe concordata con tutti i paesi. E poi ricordo, come dico sempre, che intanto dall'altra parte sbarcano migliaia di Ucraini a cui vengono dati più diritti di tutti.

Io rimango della mia opinione, la Meloni si sta dimostrando una leader debole ed è grave perchè ogni governo, anche i peggiori, nei primi mesi erano partiti bene (Renzi mise gli 80 euro, 5 stelle e Lega approvarono rdc e stop all'immigrazione, Draghi sostituì Arcuri con Figliuolo dando un boost alle vaccinazioni e diede il via alle riapertura salvo poi distruggere tutto con obblighi e GP). Se la partenza è già questa, non oso immaginare il dopo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Veramente non è andata proprio per fare accordi, ma per fare la sua "prima visita istituzionale".*
> Sai cosa è andata a fare? Per smentire quegli idioti del PD che, non avendo altre argomentazioni, durante la campagna elettorale andavano in lungo e in largo in giro per l'europa a parlare di rischio enorme per l'UE per il ritorno del fascismo.
> 
> Pensi davvero che si poteva parlare adeguatamente di questo problema con delle visite di 20 minuti ciascuna?
> ...


Sì non è stato un vero e proprio accordo, ma la Meloni disse che Bruxelles è stata attenta ad ascoltare la proposta sui migranti e cose così. E giorni dopo, già succedono questi casini senza che l'UE intervenga. 

In ogni caso cambia poco, per me tutte le cose dette da Von Der Pfizer e mostri vari sono da gettare nel cestino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro sale sulla ONG e fa un appello a Mattarella per i migranti respinti:
> "Governo disumano. Sbarco selettivo che mi indigna. Costituzione calpestata. Siamo di fronte alla caccia alle streghe, gli ebrei ne sanno molto e i neri ne sanno ancora molto, ma soprattutto lo sanno molto bene oggi chi vive processi di discriminazione. Uno dei 35 respinti sta male. Resistenza!"*



Non so se avete letto che la cooperativa di famiglia di sto individuo non paga i lavoratori da più di un anno...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro sale sulla ONG e fa un appello a Mattarella per i migranti respinti:
> "Governo disumano. Sbarco selettivo che mi indigna. Costituzione calpestata. Siamo di fronte alla caccia alle streghe, gli ebrei ne sanno molto e i neri ne sanno ancora molto, ma soprattutto lo sanno molto bene oggi chi vive processi di discriminazione. Uno dei 35 respinti sta male. Resistenza!"*


È salito sulla ONG sempre con gli stivali sporchi?


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*, ritenuti in condizioni difficili, donne e bambini. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".
> 
> *Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.


550 staranno limonando per passarsi la febbre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so se avete letto che la cooperativa di famiglia di sto individuo non paga i lavoratori da più di un anno...


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sveglia!
> 
> Era stato preventivato, solito, COSTOSISSIMO teatrino e poi sbarcano comunque.
> 
> ...


Il restante 90%? Aerei?


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro sale sulla ONG e fa un appello a Mattarella per i migranti respinti:
> "Governo disumano. Sbarco selettivo che mi indigna. Costituzione calpestata. Siamo di fronte alla caccia alle streghe, gli ebrei ne sanno molto e i neri ne sanno ancora molto, ma soprattutto lo sanno molto bene oggi chi vive processi di discriminazione. Uno dei 35 respinti sta male. Resistenza!"*



Somaro!


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

ma una quarzo di legge per dividere ogni sbarco tra i 27 paesi membri esiste?
Ne sbarcano 500? 18 a testa d'ufficio, almeno cominciano a rompersi i cojoni pure gli altri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma una quarzo di legge per dividere ogni sbarco tra i 27 paesi membri esiste?
> Ne sbarcano 500? 18 a testa d'ufficio, almeno cominciano a rompersi i cojoni pure gli altri



Non devono sbarcare e basta. Sta cosa che devono sbarcare e dividersi per paese è solo roba ridicola. Basta il pugno duro per un mese e il traffico si riduce del 90%


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non devono sbarcare e basta. Sta cosa che devono sbarcare e dividersi per paese è solo roba ridicola. Basta il pugno duro per un mese e il traffico si riduce del 90%


Assolutamente, ma bisogna farlo capire anche agli altri, altrimenti al prossimo giro di Pd ne sbarcano 50 milioni al giorno


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il restante 90%? Aerei?



Imbarcazioni!


----------



## Dexter (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Soumahoro sale sulla ONG e fa un appello a Mattarella per i migranti respinti:
> "Governo disumano. Sbarco selettivo che mi indigna. Costituzione calpestata. Siamo di fronte alla caccia alle streghe, gli ebrei ne sanno molto e i neri ne sanno ancora molto, ma soprattutto lo sanno molto bene oggi chi vive processi di discriminazione. Uno dei 35 respinti sta male. Resistenza!"*


Penso che se ogni utente scrivesse cosa pensa di questo pagliaccio, rimarrebbe un forum vuoto, si bannerebbero anche i mod. e l'admin da soli. Ovviamente PD, e chi sennò?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non devono sbarcare e basta. Sta cosa che devono sbarcare e dividersi per paese è solo roba ridicola. Basta il pugno duro per un mese e il traffico si riduce del 90%


Concordo e aggiungo che trovare accordi con l'UE è inutile, perchè loro sono sempre per sta redistribuzione (in chiulo a noi). Ci sono materie dove bisogna fregarsene di Bruxelles ed avere una linea propria e l'immigrazione è una di queste. La tanto decantata Germania ha speso i soldi autonomamente per le bollette senza consultare Bruxelles, quindi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Chissà perchè la Spagna continua a rispedirli indietro ( e a sparare) mentre noi, grazie ai colioni che abbiamo avuto al governo per 10 anni e che si sono infiltrati ovunque (ricordate le manifestazioni delle magliette rosse?) non possiamo farlo.

Chissà perchè UK e Danimarca possono spedire i clandestini in Ruanda mentre noi dobbiamo tenerli tutti qui.
Chissà perchè Malta può permettersi il lusso di non rispondere allle navi ONG mentre noi abbiamo colioni come questo pezzente di un somaro che sale a bordo delle navi.

Prima bisogna pensare a tuta questa feccia che ci circonda e poi si penserà al resto.


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Penso che se ogni utente scrivesse cosa pensa di questo pagliaccio, rimarrebbe un forum vuoto, si bannerebbero anche i mod. e l'admin da soli. Ovviamente PD, e chi sennò?


Io sarei il primo a essere bannato ma scriverei un post bello lungo e sarebbe pieno di asterischi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> 550 staranno limonando per passarsi la febbre



E' sufficiente simulare infarti o malori come già stanno facendo i 35.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ma bisogna farlo capire anche agli altri, altrimenti al prossimo giro di Pd ne sbarcano 50 milioni al giorno



Non serve che lo capiscano gli altri o il PD.
Quel pagliaccio di Salvini nel Conte 1 aveva ottenuto alla fine buoni risultati su quel fronte e il suo partito era andato oltre il 30% solo per quello.
La Meloni ha solo da guadagnarci ad usare pugno di ferro per questa situazione, raddoppierebbe i voti, mi pare chiaro però che non lo farà.


----------



## ARKANA (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma una quarzo di legge per dividere ogni sbarco tra i 27 paesi membri esiste?
> Ne sbarcano 500? 18 a testa d'ufficio, almeno cominciano a rompersi i cojoni pure gli altri


Il problema è che quando ne sbarcavano pochi abbiamo fatto il trattato di dublino, ora però ci è tornato in cu come un boomerang


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2022)

'Ste bestie si fanno ingravidare apposta per poi essere soccorse.

Generare un bambino per puro egoismo, poi se ne esce fuori un delinquente che non riesci a campare, pazienza, ci pensa la comunità che si spezza la schiena per provvedere a queste oscenità.

"Il rispetto per la vita", hai capito. 

Che esseri maledetti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

che delusione......
tanto complicato non far sbarcare nessuno e riprenderseli indietro?
niente anche questi sono dei venduti.


----------



## Simo98 (6 Novembre 2022)

Per me è abominevole far restare dei poveri cristi su una nave per giorni (e settimane) in condizioni scadenti
O li si blocca sul nascere, o li si dirotta in altri paesi, oppure vanno accolti e fare la voce grossa con gli altri stati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

*La ONG si rifiuta di partire con i 35 a bordo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La ONG si rifiuta di partire con i 35 a bordo.*



Bene, a questo giro sinceramente tifo per la ONG.
Così questa strategia del piffero dura un giorno e si decidono a non farle entrare più o ad affondare le bagnarole dei pirati.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che delusione......
> tanto complicato non far sbarcare nessuno e riprenderseli indietro?
> niente anche questi sono dei venduti.



Certo che lo è!

L' immigrazione esiste da sempre e ci sarà per sempre!
È un problema che hanno tutti i paesi geograficamente sfigati.
È irrisolvibile senza essere disumani.

Non è colpa di Meloni o qualunque altro governo ci possa essere.

Esiste un' unica soluzione, oltre ad affondare i barconi, teoricamente la migliore: aiutarli a casa loro 

Ma ha un costo economico, altissimo. 

Primo puramente monetario, secondo le risorse costano già care cosi, avere altre Nazioni che escono dal beduinismo non credo sarebbe accettabile per il nostro tenore di vita.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La ONG si rifiuta di partire con i 35 a bordo.*


Messi sotto scacco da questi pseudo scafisti. Quanto sono lontani gli anni di Sigonella.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo che lo è!
> 
> L' immigrazione esiste da sempre e ci sarà per sempre!
> È un problema che hanno tutti i paesi geograficamente sfigati.
> ...


ma per favore dai.
voglio vedere se i russi non vogliono gli immigrati, se questi entrano o no.
non sbarchi, punto. 
dopo la 1a non ci viene più nessuno a provarci, tranquillo.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per favore dai.
> voglio vedere se i russi non vogliono gli immigrati, se questi entrano o no.
> non sbarchi, punto.
> dopo la 1a non ci viene più nessuno a provarci, tranquillo.



Hanno gli stessi identici problemi che hanno gli altri paesi, anche in Russia.

Le leggi le hanno tutti e molto chiare.

L' Italia ha solo sfortuna geografica, è accanto a mare e Africa.

Non ci fosse anche solo il mare, ma un confine di terra, sarebbe molto più facile respingere i tentativi.

Non fare pure tu il facilone: il problema migratorio esiste da millenni e dappertutto, se non è mai stato risolto una ragione ci sarà.

O gli spari a vista, oppure tanti o pochi cercheranno sempre di entrare.

PS: L ho scritto giusto pochi post sopra di non farvi fregare.
1 migrante su 10 entra con le ONG, non cambia un fico secco.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La ONG si rifiuta di partire con i 35 a bordo.*


Pronto a scommettere 100 euro che la Meloni e Piantecoso si piegheranno a 90°.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pronto a scommettere 100 euro che la Meloni e Piantecoso si piegheranno a 90°.



Inevitabile. 
Ma è un bene questa figuraccia.

Si stanno lamentando tutti, non solo i Somaroh, i Casarini, ma anche l'elettorato di destra. Questa strategia che scontenta chiunque è destinata a durare un giorno.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pronto a scommettere 100 euro che la Meloni e Piantecoso si piegheranno a 90°.



Me per forza!
Sto teatrino a favore di telecamera sarà già costato un milioncino di euro, senza contare la distrazione di personale.

Un paio gliene concedo, è sempre bello vedere rompere le palle a ste ONG, ma non è la soluzione.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pronto a scommettere 100 euro che la Meloni e Piantecoso si piegheranno a 90°.


Destra ferocia, tanti blabla, zero fatti.
Qualche giorno fa, Berlino ha ordinato e Roma ha eseguito.
L'Asse è tornato! 

PS: chiedessero alla Marin come si fa, lei sì che è vera destra, un muro e passa la paura!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

*Entra in gioco l'avvocato Alessandro Gamberini, l'avvocato di Carola Rackete: "Il comandante di Humanity 1, anche su nostra indicazione, si rifiuterà e dirà che devono scendere tutti secondo le regole del diritto di asilo."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Entra in gioco l'avvocato Alessandro Gamberini, l'avvocato di Carola Rackete: "Il comandante di Humanity 1, anche su nostra indicazione, si rifiuterà di ripartire e dirà che devono scendere tutti secondo le regole del diritto di asilo."*



Bene, ritornano anche questi mostri.
Godo, che sia di lezione. Dai pirati nella storia ci si difendeva, non li si accoglie.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Entra in gioco l'avvocato Alessandro Gamberini, l'avvocato di Carola Rackete: "Il comandante di Humanity 1, anche su nostra indicazione, si rifiuterà e dirà che devono scendere tutti secondo le regole del diritto di asilo."*


in questo paese non si può fare nulla, 59 milioni di interessi personali in gioco


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bene, ritornano anche questi mostri.
> Godo, che sia di lezione. Dai pirati nella storia ci si difendeva, non li si accoglie.



Tranquillo, i "pirati" di domenica saranno nella loro villetta a fare bivacchi.
Si occuperanno di questo problema da lunedi.

Come in ogni fondazione, chi fa i soldi sono quelli del gruppo dirigenziale che sicuramente avranno stipendi con svariati zeri (auto-assegnati)

Barcaioli, volontari vari, negretti vari raccolti in mare, sono poracci quanto noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hanno gli stessi identici problemi che hanno gli altri paesi, anche in Russia.
> 
> Le leggi le hanno tutti e molto chiare.
> 
> ...


mi riferisco anche agli altri 9 su 10. secondo me è facile.
quando una cosa è facile, non bisogna complicarla. basta non farli entrare.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi riferisco anche agli altri 9 su 10. secondo me è facile.
> quando una cosa è facile, non bisogna complicarla. basta non farli entrare.



E dove li manderesti esattamente?
Danno nomi falsi, nazionalità false.


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E dove li manderesti esattamente?
> Danno nomi falsi, nazionalità false.


Pensa se arriva uno che si chiamava davvero Ajeje Brazorf: unico che dà il nome vero, unico respinto.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in questo paese non si può fare nulla, 59 milioni di interessi personali in gioco


Perchè c'è una classe politica di cahasotto. Qualunque leader all'estero ha più palle della Meloni (e di tutti i suoi predecessori) e sfido a dire che non è così.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*, ritenuti in condizioni difficili, donne e bambini. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".
> 
> *Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.
> 
> ...


Ora che abbiamo respinto 34 migranti abbiamo risolto il problema dell’immigrazione in Italia….

poracci chi va dietro a Salvini a dar eco a queste storielle.

Facciano quello che vogliono, é solo propaganda sulle spalle di qualche decina di disgraziati. Il problema é solo dare importanza a queste cose che le fanno sembrare una cosa importante per il paese quando invece è importante per una sola persona che invece che occuparsi di trasporti e sviluppo, si occupa di come farsi pubblicitá sulla pelle di 30 disgraziati.

Mi vergognerei come un cane se fossi di destra a supportare un comportamento del genere di quella bestia di Selfini.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Forse non avete capito che se avessero acconsentito di far sbarcare tutti i clandestini 4 giorni fa, oggi sarebbero nuovamente a ridosso delle nostre coste a chiedere un porto sicuro.

Bene che cerchino in tutti i modi di ostacolare queste operazioni e ritardarle (che ricordiamolo, queste navi sono andate non in acque extra-territoriali, ma proprio di fronte alle coste africane).
Se è possibile, che trovino anche qualche cavillo per bloccarle in porto 1 mese.

Giusto per avere il tempo necessario di trovare o un'intesa con altri stati oppure richiudere tutto e mandare queste navi a fancù.
Dipendesse da me, le avrei affondate con tutto il personale di bordo legato a prua e poppa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se è possibile, che trovino anche qualche cavillo per bloccarle in porto 1 mese.


Con Salvini se non ricordo male venivano sequestrate. Però dopo c'era il filotto di magistrati e avvocati di zecche varie per sbloccarle.
Tipo il mitologico Patronaggio, che ordinava il sequestro solo per constatare che non c'erano irregolarità e lasciarle andare libere e immacolate.

Comunque a parte il malcontento manifestato pure da me, penso anch'io che in questi primissimi casi, razionalmente, non si potesse fare qualcosa di più e andava tastato il campo con questa strategia.
Risultato: tutti si lamentano comunque, sinistra e destra.
Ora che la "mezza via" tra Salvini e Lamorgese ha dimostrato di non essere adeguata, saranno liberi per l'opinione pubblica di prenderne un'altra. O quella di Somaroh, o quella del pugno duro. E qui sono al varco.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

*Sbarco in corso dalla Geo Barents*


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E dove li manderesti esattamente?
> Danno nomi falsi, nazionalità false.


gazzi loro, qua non entrano. per me possono stare in mare anche 10 anni.
quando si rompono le palle di stare li tornano a casa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ora che abbiamo respinto 34 migranti abbiamo risolto il problema dell’immigrazione in Italia….
> 
> poracci chi va dietro a Salvini a dar eco a queste storielle.
> 
> ...


non esser triste c'è sala che ti da un'ottima alternativa.


----------



## diavolo (6 Novembre 2022)

Dovrebbero fare lavorare quegli Oto Melara sugli OPV


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

*Orban ringrazia la Meloni per la strategia in atto:

"Finalmente! Dobbiamo un grande ringraziamento a Giorgia Meloni e al nuovo governo italiano per proteggere i confini dell'Europa."*


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Orban ringrazia la Meloni per la strategia in atto:
> 
> "Finalmente! Dobbiamo un grande ringraziamento a Giorgia Meloni e al nuovo governo italiano per proteggere i confini dell'Europa."*


al posto di dire minghiate se ne venga a pigliare 50


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbarcati, nel porto di Catania, *144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1 su 179*, ritenuti in condizioni difficili, donne e bambini. Rimasti a bordo quelli reputati "senza urgenze mediche".
> 
> *Pronta ad arrivare al porto anche la ONG Geo Barents di Medici Senza Frontiere*. A bordo della nave *572 naufraghi*, di cui 3 donne in gravidanza e più di 60 minori, di cui 50 non accompagnati.
> 
> ...


Mettiamo le navi di marina in mare, che facciano il loro. Questi farabutti non devono nemmeno entrarci nelle nostre acque.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non esser triste c'è sala che ti da un'ottima alternativa.


Non sono triste.
Mi puó spiacere per le 34 persone, ma so che comunque settimana scorsa sono entrate piú di 1.000 persone senza problemi. Non che la cosa mi faccia felice o triste, mi fa solo realizzare che questo é solo un gran teatro a beneficio di Selfini sulla pelle di questi 34 disgraziati che hanno pescato la pagliuzza corta rispetto ai 1.000 passati. É la vita, capita.

Mi rattrista pensare che la politica sia questo: uno show a beneficio degli istinti biechi a puro scopo elettorale.
Il fatto che il regista sia un ministro che si dovrebbe occupare di trasporti, ferrovie (il mio settore) e invece é comcentrato notte e giorno su queste minchiate mi dispiace.

Ma come per i 34… cosí é la vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

*Sorprendente Bergoglio critico verso la UE: 

"L'’Italia, questo governo, non può fare nulla se l'Europa non si prende le sue responsabilità. Non può sobbarcarsi questo carico. Non si può lasciare a Cipro, alla Grecia, all’Italia e alla Spagna la responsabilità di tutti i migranti che arrivano alle spiagge”.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sorprendente Bergoglio:
> 
> "L'’Italia, questo governo, non può fare nulla se l'Europa non si prende le sue responsabilità. Non può sobbarcarsi questo carico. Non si può lasciare a Cipro, alla Grecia, all’Italia e alla Spagna la responsabilità di tutti i migranti che arrivano alle spiagge”.*


Ha detto la verità. Da un certo periodo condivido molte cose che dice. Mi sa che devo farmi operare  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> *Mettiamo le navi di marina in mare*, che facciano il loro. Questi farabutti non devono nemmeno entrarci nelle nostre acque.



Sono già schierate.
Ma vanno alla ricerca di clandestini da portare in Italia, grazie ad una missione europea del 2021 firmata dai dementi 5stalle e pd


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non sono triste.
> Mi puó spiacere per le 34 persone, ma so che comunque settimana scorsa sono entrate piú di 1.000 persone senza problemi. Non che la cosa mi faccia felice o triste, mi fa solo realizzare che questo é solo un gran teatro a beneficio di Selfini sulla pelle di questi 34 disgraziati che hanno pescato la pagliuzza corta rispetto ai 1.000 passati. É la vita, capita.
> *
> Mi rattrista pensare che la politica sia questo: uno show a beneficio degli istinti biechi a puro scopo elettorale.
> ...


peccato che non te ne sia accorto in 15 anni di ininterrotto governo PD ahahahaha.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con Salvini se non ricordo male venivano sequestrate. Però dopo c'era il filotto di magistrati e avvocati di zecche varie per sbloccarle.
> Tipo il mitologico Patronaggio, che ordinava il sequestro solo per constatare che non c'erano irregolarità e lasciarle andare libere e immacolate.
> 
> Comunque a parte il malcontento manifestato pure da me, penso anch'io che in questi primissimi casi, razionalmente, non si potesse fare qualcosa di più e andava tastato il campo con questa strategia.
> ...




Salvini ci era riuscito alla fine. Che un governo di destra manco ci provi è ridicolo. I problemi con i magistrati li risolvi con l'immunità parlamentare e il non luogo a procedere e li sfanculi tutti. Chi blocca gli sbarchi guadagna un botto di voti


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non sono triste.
> Mi puó spiacere per le 34 persone, ma so che comunque settimana scorsa sono entrate piú di 1.000 persone senza problemi. Non che la cosa mi faccia felice o triste, mi fa solo realizzare che questo é solo un gran teatro a beneficio di Selfini sulla pelle di questi 34 disgraziati che hanno pescato la pagliuzza corta rispetto ai 1.000 passati. É la vita, capita.
> 
> Mi rattrista pensare che la politica sia questo: uno show a beneficio degli istinti biechi a puro scopo elettorale.
> ...



Beh, possiamo fare un referendum per rimettere come ministro dei trasporti quella cagna del PD, che durante la pandemia, invece di occuparsi dei trasporti, telefonava per assicurarsi che Suarez avesse la strada spianata alla juve.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, possiamo fare un referendum per rimettere come ministro dei trasporti quella cagna del PD, che durante la pandemia, invece di occuparsi dei trasporti, telefonava per assicurarsi che Suarez avesse la strada spianata alla juve.



Quella si è candidata come prossimA segretariA PD... avrà ancora il suo palcoscenico di oscenità...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Se sta foto verrà confermata siamo alle comiche


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Ci saranno anche le donne incinte con il cuscino sotto la pancia...


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se sta foto verrà confermata siamo alle comiche
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3789


I famosi bambini alla Minala


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella si è candidata come prossimA segretariA PD... avrà ancora il suo palcoscenico di oscenità...



Ma io ci spero, devono sparire questi criminali. Parallelamente, ci vorrebbe l'elettroshock per svegliare i lobotomizzati, in modo che si accorgano di come opera 'sta gente, ma come possiamo constatare c'è ben poca speranza.

Mica ci riflettono sul fatto che in questi anni è stato fatto ZERO per aiutare la cittadinanza durante il Covid, macché. Adesso però, se accompagnano il figlio alla fermata dell'autobus e questo arriva in ritardo, non ci mettono niente ad abbaiare contro i fascisti al governo, sai.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Ovviamente è intervenuto anche quel Satana di Imbroglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

*Schlein: "In atto un sequestro di persona."*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, possiamo fare un referendum per rimettere come ministro dei trasporti quella cagna del PD, che durante la pandemia, invece di occuparsi dei trasporti, telefonava per assicurarsi che Suarez avesse la strada spianata alla juve.


Mah, io ho visto uscire tantissime gare d’appalto per i trasporti. Vediamo cosa fará Selfini.
Per ora vedo che é concentrato sui barconi nel Mediterraneo.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah, io ho visto uscire tantissime gare d’appalto per i trasporti. Vediamo cosa fará Selfini.
> Per ora vedo che é concentrato sui barconi nel Mediterraneo.



Certo, gli appalti per il trasporto dei migranti.

Selfini fa poco, perché tutta la gente come voi sarebbe disposta a fare la guerra civile per questi che vengono deportati qui da noi per sottrarre lavoro e beccarsi soldi della comunità, mentre qualcuno si rotola dalle risate. I bambini di 20 anni da salvare, che gli prende il dolore al pancino appena entrano nelle acque itagliane, hai capito.

Bah, contento tu, bel futuro di paese da lasciare ai figli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Schlein: "In atto un sequestro di persona."*



Speriamo sia la prossima segretaria del PD. Sarebbe la volta buona che vanno sotto il 15


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Novembre 2022)

144 su 179 già così è ridicolo. Tanto valeva prenderli tutti e far felici tutti, che senso ha lasciarne su 34


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

*Al momento 357 persone sbarcate dalla Geo Barents, 217 rimaste a bordo *


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se sta foto verrà confermata siamo alle comiche
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3789


A Taribo West piace questo elemento.
Comunque siamo un paese barzelletta, adesso basterà mettere dentro donne e qualche minore senza capelli per dire "diritto di asilo".


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia la prossima segretaria del PD. Sarebbe la volta buona che vanno sotto il 15



Qui parliamo mostri finali dei videogiochi, di ipermegalesbokippahti Super Sayan ultra istinto. Della serie che a questa i comunisti col Rolex le fanno un dito. Questa è una "comunista" col Richard Mille.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Quanto lo quotiamo il ritorno di quel tossico scoppiato di Casarini su una ONG fai da te, battente bandiera liberiana?


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se sta foto verrà confermata siamo alle comiche
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3789


Ma che catz ci fa Kessie su quella nave? 
vuole tornare in Italia e fingersi per un quindicenne ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quanto lo quotiamo il ritorno di quel tossico scoppiato di Casarini su una ONG fai da te, battente bandiera liberiana?



Chiuse le scommesse!

*Casarini: "Se ci sarà una Norimberga per l’Olocausto del Mediterraneo, di sicuro il signor Piantedosi sarà uno di quelli alla sbarra, in buona compagnia. Ma aspettando Norimberga per i crimini contro l’umanità che si commettono a partire dal memorandum Italia-Libia, in ogni caso Piantedosi è sulla buona strada per raggiungere, come ministro dell’Interno, il suo capo Salvini, sotto processo per sequestro di persona. I nostri team legali sono già al lavoro”*


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chiuse le scommesse!
> 
> *Casarini: "Se ci sarà una Norimberga per l’Olocausto del Mediterraneo, di sicuro il signor Piantedosi sarà uno di quelli alla sbarra, in buona compagnia. Ma aspettando Norimberga per i crimini contro l’umanità che si commettono a partire dal memorandum Italia-Libia, in ogni caso Piantedosi è sulla buona strada per raggiungere, come ministro dell’Interno, il suo capo Salvini, sotto processo per sequestro di persona. I nostri team legali sono già al lavoro”*



I nostri team legali ahahahahhahahaha. Se esistesse un giustizia, avrebbero già buttato la chiave.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chiuse le scommesse!
> 
> *Casarini: "Se ci sarà una Norimberga per l’Olocausto del Mediterraneo, di sicuro il signor Piantedosi sarà uno di quelli alla sbarra, in buona compagnia. Ma aspettando Norimberga per i crimini contro l’umanità che si commettono a partire dal memorandum Italia-Libia, in ogni caso Piantedosi è sulla buona strada per raggiungere, come ministro dell’Interno, il suo capo Salvini, sotto processo per sequestro di persona. I nostri team legali sono già al lavoro”*



Io invece auguro che qualcuno prima o poi si stancherà di andare a raccattare questi pezzenti per i mari e inizierà a ributtarli in africa, compresi tutti questi (casarini tra i primi) che spingono per accoglierli tutti, tanto più ne abbiamo e più queste sporche zecche speculano.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chiuse le scommesse!
> 
> *Casarini: "Se ci sarà una Norimberga per l’Olocausto del Mediterraneo, di sicuro il signor Piantedosi sarà uno di quelli alla sbarra, in buona compagnia. Ma aspettando Norimberga per i crimini contro l’umanità che si commettono a partire dal memorandum Italia-Libia, in ogni caso Piantedosi è sulla buona strada per raggiungere, come ministro dell’Interno, il suo capo Salvini, sotto processo per sequestro di persona. I nostri team legali sono già al lavoro”*


Speriamo che si torni a parlare SOLO di queste scemenze, così magari il governo di punto in bianco toglie tutte le restrizioni e si torna a buttare definitamente nel ciesso mascherine e GP. Ma mi sa che è una mossa troppo furba e in buonafede.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, gli appalti per il trasporto dei migranti.
> 
> Selfini fa poco, perché tutta la gente come voi sarebbe disposta a fare la guerra civile per questi che vengono deportati qui da noi per sottrarre lavoro e beccarsi soldi della comunità, mentre qualcuno si rotola dalle risate. I bambini di 20 anni da salvare, che gli prende il dolore al pancino appena entrano nelle acque itagliane, hai capito.
> 
> Bah, contento tu, bel futuro di paese da lasciare ai figli.


Non abbocco.
Fate quel che volete co sti poveri cristi. Volete affondarli al largo e ucciderli tutti? Fate pure, la coscienza e vostra (di chi lo fa e di chi lo supporta elettoralmente).

1,5 milioni di Romeni in Italia. Prova ad andare su un cantiere edile e dimmi chi ha “portato via il lavoro agli italiani”. Prova a vedere quanti sono venuti su un barcone ONG.

La scorsa settimana sono arrivati ben oltre 1.000 migranti extraeuropei,mma il problema sono i 34 sul barcone.

Molte aziende del mio paese è vicino cercano disperatamente operai, gli danno anche piú di 2.000 €/mese. Non trovano nessuno. da mesi. Mio cognato, che lo fa continua a cambiare azienda con aumenti perché se lo strappano a forza di offerte al rialzo, si vede non ci sono abbastanza Romeni.

Continuate a inventarvi questa “emergenza migranti sui barconi ONG”, accanitevi pure con questi poveri cristi. Non mi faccio attrarre da questa arma di distrazione di massa che vi siete inventati.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non abbocco.
> Fate quel che volete co sti poveri cristi. Volete affondarli al largo e ucciderli tutti? Fate pure, la coscienza e vostra (di chi lo fa e di chi lo supporta elettoralmente).
> 
> 1,5 milioni di Romeni in Italia. Prova ad andare su un cantiere edile e dimmi chi ha “portato via il lavoro agli italiani”. Prova a vedere quanti sono venuti su un barcone ONG.
> ...


Stavolta concordo in pieno con te.

Però alcune precisazioni

1) E' chiaro che la battaglia contro i migranti clandestini ( che infastidiscono tutti) sia un specchietto per le allodole.
Porta voti, serve a quello.
I migranti continueranno ad arrivare, cambierà poco per il nostro livello di vita.
I ladri e malfattori arrivano per lo più via terra dall' est Europa.
Ma c'è anche da dire che questo era annunciato in campagna elettorale, quindi... 

2) Hai ragione anche sulla seconda parte, ma non credo che la maggioranza del forum lavori nel comparto industriale, quindi non si possono biasimare, non lo vedessi con i miei occhi nemmeno io ci crederei che servono per forza "stranieri" se non vogliamo diventare un paese di secondo mondo.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non abbocco.
> Fate quel che volete co sti poveri cristi. Volete affondarli al largo e ucciderli tutti? Fate pure, la coscienza e vostra (di chi lo fa e di chi lo supporta elettoralmente).
> 
> 1,5 milioni di Romeni in Italia. Prova ad andare su un cantiere edile e dimmi chi ha “portato via il lavoro agli italiani”. Prova a vedere quanti sono venuti su un barcone ONG.
> ...



La mia coscienza sta benissimo, visto che pago le tasse per questa gente. Lasciala perdere, la mia coscienza.

Mi piacerebbe vedere la tua, con tutto questo desiderio di mettersi in prima fila per far campare le ONG che ce lo mettono nel kulo. Forse hai qualcosa da farti perdonare.

I "poveri cristi", hai capito. Perché non vai a protestare con la solita veemenza anche da Magron e in Spagna, e da tutti gli altri maledetti, dove li respingono?

Certo che, siamo un paese dove un operaio straniero viene qui, ed ha uno stipendio molto più alto di un ingegnere nostrano, siamo proprio falliti.

Forse anche grazie alla tua mentalità. Tante grazie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non abbocco.
> Fate quel che volete co sti poveri cristi. Volete affondarli al largo e ucciderli tutti? Fate pure, la coscienza e vostra (di chi lo fa e di chi lo supporta elettoralmente).
> 
> 1,5 milioni di Romeni in Italia. Prova ad andare su un cantiere edile e dimmi chi ha “portato via il lavoro agli italiani”. Prova a vedere quanti sono venuti su un barcone ONG.
> ...



Il problema non sono i 34, ma i continui via-vai delle ONG che scaricano tutta questa gentaglia nei nostri porti.
Il problema non sono neanche i 1000 arrivi giornalieri, ma i paesi UE che a fronte di un patto firmato, non si assumono la loro responsabilità e continuano a non farsi carico di alcun clandestino (solo lo 0,1% dei clandestini è stato spedito in europa).

Il problema sono le ONG che si credono al di sopra di ogni stato e di ogni legge.
Il problema sono i clandestini stessi che NON hanno alcun diritto di stare qui, dato che oltre il 90% è un clandestino economico. 
Il problema sono le persone bacate in testa (PD,Casarini e tutti questi infami che speculano sull'immigrazione) che NON capiscono che o si fermano gli sbarchi ora (e non solo gli sbarchi), oppure continueremo ad essere la cloaca d'Europa.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono i 34, ma i continui via-vai delle ONG che scaricano tutta questa gentaglia nei nostri porti.
> Il problema non sono neanche i 1000 arrivi giornalieri, ma i paesi UE che a fronte di un patto firmato, non si assumono la loro responsabilità e continuano a non farsi carico di alcun clandestino (solo lo 0,1% dei clandestini è stato spedito in europa).
> 
> Il problema sono le ONG che si credono al di sopra di ogni stato e di ogni legge.
> ...



Ma lascia stare, credi che il tuo interlocutore legga e ci rifletta? Se esiste una perdita di tempo, è questa.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stavolta concordo in pieno con te.
> 
> Però alcune precisazioni
> 
> ...



Siamo diventati del primo mondo senza migranti e rumeni, a quanto pare.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Siamo diventati del primo mondo senza migranti e rumeni, a quanto pare.


Non c' entra niente, ma va bene...

Metà degli occupati del settore industriale fra gli operai, sono stranieri.
Ed aumenterà sempre più questa percentuale.

E non perchè ci rubano il lavoro ( infatti non si trova personale), ma perchè gli italiani studiano tutti e certe mansioni non le faranno mai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare, credi che il tuo interlocutore legga e ci rifletta? Se esiste una perdita di tempo, è questa.



Lo so, ma sentir parlare ancora di "li avrete sulla coscienza" mette automaticamente in moto le mie dita sulla tastiera. 
Sulla coscienza li avranno i trafficanti e soprattutto le ONG che vanno a raccattarli fino al bagnasciuga africano, non noi.

Purtroppo l'Italia viene presa a gazzi in faccia "grazie" a tutte queste persone italiche che la pensano in questo modo.
In turchia vengono bloccati per non oltrepassare il confine ed entrare in UE (e non certo con le buone maniere), altri stati mettono il filo spinato, altri rispediscono tutti i clandestini in Ruanda (anche se sono moldavi  ), altri ancora, come la Spagna, possono non solo respingere con la forza, ma anche sparare proiettili (di gomma, ma sempre proiettili che fanno un male cane).

Oh, noi non facciamo in tempo a bloccare una nave ONG fuori dalle nostre acque territoriali (quindi con clandestini comunque curati e rifocillati a bordo, non alla deriva in mare aperto) che subito scattano le condanne, non solo dai paesi sopracitati (che sono i primi a non voler clandestini), ma soprattutto dalla gentaglia che purtroppo popola l'Italia. 
Vedi il somaro Soumarò, Casarini e tutti gli altri imbecilli che organizzano manifestazioni pro-clandestini, magliette rosse e girotondi vari.
Che schifo di paese, dobbiamo subire una immigrazione selvaggia e senza regole "grazie" a questi disgraziati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non abbocco.
> Fate quel che volete co sti poveri cristi. Volete affondarli al largo e ucciderli tutti? Fate pure, la coscienza e vostra (di chi lo fa e di chi lo supporta elettoralmente).
> 
> 1,5 milioni di Romeni in Italia. Prova ad andare su un cantiere edile e dimmi chi ha “portato via il lavoro agli italiani”. Prova a vedere quanti sono venuti su un barcone ONG.
> ...


Non sei aggiornato, i napoletani vogliono che il governo crei il lavoro a Napoli per ennemila netturbini anche se ne servono solo un centinaio... è colpa del governo! O gli facciamo trovare il lavoro sotto casa a tutti o RDC e si invecchia tranquilli.

E rigorosamente il lavoro gli va trovato in modo che non debbano prendere la macchina per andarci, se no RDC e tutti in spiaggia.

Chi non si rende conto che questa manodopera serve come il pane a questo paese vive dissociato dalla realtà e non conosce le condizioni delle PMI italiane.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non c' entra niente, ma va bene...



C'entrano invece i rumeni con i migranti e il secondo o terzo mondo, e il lavoro come operai, non ho capito.

Le ONG che fanno, la tratta schiavistica di operai specializzati da 2000€ al mese?


----------



## Swaitak (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non c' entra niente, ma va bene...
> 
> Metà degli occupati del settore industriale fra gli operai, sono stranieri.
> Ed aumenterà sempre più questa percentuale.
> ...


solo una cosa, non sarebbe meglio '' obbligare'' quelli col RDC piuttosto che importare risorse illegali? (mettiamo da parte quelli che meritano l'aiuto)

a me sembra che un pò sia colpa anche di chi assume... o meglio delle regole per assumere


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> solo una cosa, non sarebbe meglio '' obbligare'' quelli col RDC piuttosto che importare risorse illegali? (mettiamo da parte quelli che meritano l'aiuto)


Scoppierebbe una guerra civile perchè obbligare a lavorare sul serio chi è abituato a grattarsi è impossibile.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> solo una cosa, non sarebbe meglio '' obbligare'' quelli col RDC piuttosto che importare risorse illegali? (mettiamo da parte quelli che meritano l'aiuto)
> 
> a me sembra che un pò sia colpa anche di chi assume... o meglio delle regole per assumere


Assolutamente, lo scrissi un mese fa, ilarmente, che farei fare un codso di saldatore a tutti i percettori di reddito.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Scoppierebbe una guerra civile perchè obbligare a lavorare sul serio chi è abituato a grattarsi è impossibile.


questa della guerra civile mi pare una scusa (non tua, la usano tutti) piu politica che reale sinceramente


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Scoppierebbe una guerra civile perchè obbligare a lavorare sul serio chi è abituato a grattarsi è impossibile.



Lo fai disabituare a forza di manganellate, vediamo un po' chi la spunta.

Anche a me piacerebbe grattarmi, ma non lo faccio, come mai? Tu ti gratti? E se no, perché?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'entrano invece i rumeni con i migranti e il secondo o terzo mondo, e il lavoro come operai, non ho capito.
> 
> Le ONG che fanno, la tratta schiavistica di operai specializzati da 2000€ al mese?


Ascolta, non c' ho voglia delle solite polemiche sterili di lunedi mattina.

Se non hai mai messo piede in un industria produttiva del nord, è inutile che perdiamo tempo in 2....

Te lo dico e poi mi taccio: persino le più rinomate ed insospettabili aziende, sono zeppe di negretti ( si puo' dire o è razzista?) , decisamente incapaci, pagati molto profumatamente per le loro (bassissime) competenze, non è che li paghi meno perchè immigrati, il CCNL è quello anche per loro.

Eppure va cosi, son tutti alla ricerca continua di personale, ma non si trova.

Non so che altro aggiungere sinceramente, purtroppo la realtà è questa.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questa della guerra civile mi pare una scusa (non tua, la usano tutti) piu politica che reale sinceramente


Io sarei favorevolissimo è intendiamoci, far lavorare chi può è un dovere per tutelare anche chi realmente necessita di misure assistenziali... dico che in una certa area geografica di questo paese non c'è interesse a modificare lo status quo, cittadinanza, amministrazioni locali, provinciali e regionali vivono in modo parassitario con coscienza e cercando di mantenere questa condizione nel tempo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo fai disabituare a forza di manganellate, vediamo un po' chi la spunta.
> 
> Anche a me piacerebbe grattarmi, ma non lo faccio, come mai? Tu ti gratti? E se no, perché?


Guarda sarei l'uomo più felice del mondo se qualcuno avesse la forza di arrivare a tanto, la realtà è che devi fronteggiare un sistema che ha ramificazioni in tutti i centri di potere a tutti i livelli parlamento compreso... servirebbe una rivoluzione culturale dal basso che è utopica perchè dovrebbe nascere da chi beneficia di questo sistema.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io sarei favorevolissimo è intendiamoci, far lavorare chi può è un dovere per tutelare anche chi realmente necessita di misure assistenziali... dico che in una certa area geografica di questo paese non c'è interesse a modificare lo status quo, cittadinanza, amministrazioni locali, provinciali e regionali vivono in modo parassitario con coscienza e cercando di mantenere questa condizione nel tempo.


ma sono d'accordo che esistano gli scansafatiche, ma intanto è necessario cambiare le regole per far si che ne esistano sempre meno, ed è quello che mi aspetterei da questo governo.. Se, dai soldi immeritati, e importi stranieri, è anche normale che questi si grattino le palle.

Penso anche che ci sia gente volenterosa tra quelli col RDC, ma molte microimprese (lo so per esperienza) non ce la fanno ad assumerli pur avendone disperato bisogno. Ecco servirebbe una riforma anche in questo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Guarda sarei l'uomo più felice del mondo se qualcuno avesse la forza di arrivare a tanto, la realtà è che devi fronteggiare un sistema che ha ramificazioni in tutti i centri di potere a tutti i livelli parlamento compreso... servirebbe una rivoluzione culturale dal basso che è utopica perchè dovrebbe nascere da chi beneficia di questo sistema.



Un parlamentare fratello di un mio amico, mi ha detto che al parlamento europeo son tutti mezzi cul......toni

Non aspettarti troppo


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un parlamentare fratello di un mio amico, mi ha detto che al parlamento europeo son tutti mezzi cul......toni
> 
> Non aspettarti troppo


Ma non faccio fatica a crederlo  ...dal canto mio ho smesso di illudermi ma certe cose mi fanno imbestialire.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ascolta, non c' ho voglia delle solite polemiche sterili di lunedi mattina.
> 
> Se non hai mai messo piede in un industria produttiva del nord, è inutile che perdiamo tempo in 2....
> 
> ...



Ah, già, entrano in azione le polemiche sterili, siamo partiti dalle ONG, adesso so una sega io di industrie produttive.

Che ho visto trasformarsi un paese dove un tempo c'erano sì e no una dozzina di stranieri a lavorare. D'accordissimo comunque, mi taccio anche io.



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Guarda sarei l'uomo più felice del mondo se qualcuno avesse la forza di arrivare a tanto, la realtà è che devi fronteggiare un sistema che ha ramificazioni in tutti i centri di potere a tutti i livelli parlamento compreso... servirebbe una rivoluzione culturale dal basso che è utopica perchè dovrebbe nascere da chi beneficia di questo sistema.



Certo, ma chi dice no. Quindi, se un giorno lo faranno, posso essere autorizzato a pensare che chi non è d'accordo fa parte di questo sistema, giusto?

Come quindi quel tizio che difende i "poveri cristi" sui barconi.

Lavorano loro (quando non spacciano), lavoro meno io.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono i 34, ma i continui via-vai delle ONG che scaricano tutta questa gentaglia nei nostri porti.
> Il problema non sono neanche i 1000 arrivi giornalieri, ma i paesi UE che a fronte di un patto firmato, non si assumono la loro responsabilità e continuano a non farsi carico di alcun clandestino (solo lo 0,1% dei clandestini è stato spedito in europa).
> 
> Il problema sono le ONG che si credono al di sopra di ogni stato e di ogni legge.
> ...


Noi quanto ci siamo fatti carico di tuti i profughi Siriani entrati dalla frontiera est?

Sono le frontiere est, non quelle sud il punto di ingresso principale in Europa.
Non siamo noi i buoni e gli altri i cattivi.

I clandestini scappano da situazioni insostenibili (guerra o fame), nessuno lascia casa, magari la famiglia, per intraprendere un viaggio disperato a cui é tanto sopravvivere, per finire in mano a strozzini in un mondo che ti considera una m.mese non é disperato, qualsiasi sia il Motivo della disperazione, ricordiamocelo quando esprimiamo condanne senza appello.

Comunque ripeto, é un problema personale, di quei poveri cristi, non di sistema. AllkItalia cambia lo 0 virgola, qualsiasi decisione si prenda, nonostante Selfini voglia farla passare per l’emergenza nazionale.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, già, entrano in azione le polemiche sterili, siamo partiti dalle ONG, adesso so una sega io di industrie produttive.



Per me possono affondare domani le loro flotte, che diavolo vuoi che mi fotta di ste ong.


----------



## Dexter (7 Novembre 2022)

Ho appena scoperto che i trentenni algerini mozambichiani tanzaniani senza documenti quindi senza nome, senza titolo di studio, spesso senza conoscere nessuna lingua europea, figuriamoci l'italiano, servono al Paese per fare i meccanici e gli operai a 2000 euro al mese (!) nelle aziende nostrane. Non si smette mai di imparare


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Novembre 2022)

Dati già riportati, ma qualcuno orienta il proprio giudizio in merito basandosi su fonti come Leggo o Wired, invece di leggere i dati del Ministero della Giustizia:

1 carcerato su 3 è straniero, l'80% di questi sono clandestini.
Ad onor del vero per molti il capo d'accusa è la presenza irregolare sul territorio (i classici fuggiaschi dai campi ) ed il lavoro nero (sempre più imputabile ai propri connazionali, spesso veri e propri aguzzini), ma resta comunque elevatissimo e percentualmente importante il numero di reati minori come borseggio, spaccio e più gravi come induzione alla prostituzione, omicidi colposi (non preterintenzionali come vaneggiato da Pippo Scevola per sottolineare la bontà dello straniero medio) di questi ultimi.

Se vogliamo far passare che problemi come il sovraffollamento delle carceri e la sicurezza delle strade contano 0 in Italia, allora tanto vale lasciare il Paese nelle mani dei 4 politici che blaterano sull'integrazione ubique et semper dai loro aurei quartieri costruiti su misura.


----------



## mil77 (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Noi quanto ci siamo fatti carico di tuti i profughi Siriani entrati dalla frontiera est?
> 
> Sono le frontiere est, non quelle sud il punto di ingresso principale in Europa.
> Non siamo noi i buoni e gli altri i cattivi.
> ...


Si ma non mi mischiare le cose....chi ha diritto all'asilo politico entra in Italia ed in Europa senza problemi. Chi non ha diritto all'asilo politico è clandestino ed in Europa non entra da nessuna parte, tranne in Italia.


----------



## Raryof (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'entrano invece i rumeni con i migranti e il secondo o terzo mondo, e il lavoro come operai, non ho capito.
> 
> Le ONG che fanno, la tratta schiavistica di operai specializzati da 2000€ al mese?


Ahaha oh comunque il pensiero piddino comune è roba bella tosta, praticamente per 'sta gente, finti difensori della classe operaia insultati in ogni dove ormai, l'Italia senza la feccia degli altri paesi sarebbe un paese morto, secondo loro i soldi ci sono ma la gente non vuole lavorare, addirittura 2000€ al mese, pronti per gli immigrati, sì, ma con gli aiuti che gli vengono dati per "protezione", eccolo il lavoro, essere protetti dalla grande nazione italiana che non ti ha salvato in mare ma ti ha pagato per entrare, così da combattere la denatalità o avere grossissimi vantaggi dal punto di vista economico in Europa, questa sì che è gestione accurata di un sistema paese, investi nella feccia fai scappare le eccellenze, mentre ci sei mantieni la gente povera con sussidi economici che tutto fanno tranne che combattere la povertà; lo stato italiano ti dice una cosa, io non ho bisogno di te, ti mantengo povero, la via facile, i lavori peggiori li fanno gli schiavi liberi, la tassazione è alle stelle, non puoi creare nulla, sei vittima e complice del tuo stesso sistema che, pagato, non investe se non c'è il via libera dagli organismi sovranazionali, così si fa l'interesse di una nazione?
Mica l'hanno capito che se tu imbarchi gentaglia che scappa dalle carceri o fa fatica a spiaccicare 2 parole non hai una crescita ma hai un peso, oppure hai un lavoratore schiavizzato e lercio che è utile perché abbassa le condizioni e tutela il mondo del lavoro al di fuori del lavoro normale stesso, cioè il capolarato, ma questo succede quando non investi nelle tue imprese e non hai un'educazione generale che ti porti ad avere condizioni giuste per chi ha studiato e che avvantaggia invece l'utilizzo di schiavi umani per fare non i lavori peggiori ma il "lavoro" peggiore a basso costo o peggio, delinquenza facile che è sicuramente più redditizia in un paese dove sei protetto dal colore della pelle.
Secondo me la diseducazione generale ha portato tanta gente a fregarsene, perché devo farlo io se c'è l'immigrato? tanto il sistema in cui vivi è semplicemente bloccato, di fatto non riesci più a creare l'eccellenza e questo succede in Europa da anni, si sta geolocalizzando il potere solo perché noi viviamo in un organismo a cui dobbiamo sottostare con il cancro vero, la moneta, che ci tiene per le palle, se io ho una moneta gestita altrove come la cambio la mia economia? perché dovrei investire su gente che arriva dal terzo mondo per avere facilitazioni varie dal punto di vista economico nei confronti dell'Ue? ma lo capite che non siamo noi, è il contesto che è sbagliato, noi i problemi li avevamo anche prima ma avevamo un margine di correzione diverso, adesso se succede qualcosa si aspetta l'Europa, se arriva gente dobbiamo prendere dentro mentre altri dicono no, l'Italia come nazione diventerà un cimitero e un paese pieno di vecchi benestanti e tanta feccia non-italiana, presa dentro e messa nelle strade, quando tu metti gente nelle strade poi questi entrano nelle case, come? il paese vecchio e il vecchio sistema del lavoro muore, i soldi di chi muore nell'egoismo generale finiscono nelle mani di chi gestisce la tua finta moneta unica e i nuovi minori (quelli di 35 anni che imitavano cappuccetto rosso sulle ong) diventeranno la maggioranza, oltre le strade pure le case, le chiese? vuote, è una cultura che verrà spazzata via, per fare questo servirà una popolazione più povera e inerme, FERMA, come ora, mantenuta, salva, in attesa degli eventi, questo non lo dico io, ma ci siamo già dentro da un pezzo, tanto chi è esclusivo quando mai rischierà? "servi" il tuo paese e fai interessi esterni, la tua fine è vicina e forse sì, quando non esisteranno più etnie predominanti in Europa ci avvieremo alla creazione degli stati uniti europei, a livello generale, solo che adesso, invece di essere uniti siamo incatenati nell'€, capito? prima di unire gli stati hanno semplificato ciò che contava davvero, la moneta comune, il marco attuale, con il problema solare che se tu unisci tanti paesi perdi quei paesi o li metti nelle mani della finanza però poi il ritorno economico non è un'unione più forte ma dei finti stati uniti d'Europa messi assieme con lo scotch dalla finanza creativa, prefallimentare, non so se mi spiego, comunque la si metti finirà male, stiamo perdendo il paese per colpa dell'idiozia generale che è sfociata nel tuttologismo moderno, da social, in tv, ovunque, ecco dove cresce la diseducazione, i mostri, poi il problema è la gente che non vuole lavorare, ma tu guardala la gente oggi, cerca di capire le priorità delle persone, del tuo paese, i CLANDESTINI, le cretinate e si creano sempre più poveri e più sono poveri e più grandi salvatori moderni avremo che batteranno la povertà con un decreto o sceglieanno in maniera selettiva i finti minori che ci dobbiamo prendere dentro perché la nostra moneta non è tanto nostra, il nostro futuro non è tanto nostro... e volete fare del bene agli altri quando tutto ciò che si muove, compresi i clandestini, è figlio di interessi sovranazionali che non possiamo toccare o scalfire, perché la struttura è quella ed è fallimentare, senza via d'uscita.
Quando vedrò 4-5 Ong che chiederanno a Mosca di poter sbarcare feccia in territorio russo sarò il primo a dirvi che sì, la Russia ha già perso la guerra, quella più importante, la perdita dei valori di una nazione sovrana, aprite gli occhi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

50.000€ di multa alle navi ONG che non lasciano il porto.

Peccato, una sanzione di 1 milione avrebbe fatto sicuramente più effetto per questi balordi (e per le nostre casse) 
50.000€ li raggiungono con una semplice petizione (pagata dai mincioni italiani, ovviamente)


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Scoppierebbe una guerra civile perchè obbligare a lavorare sul serio chi è abituato a grattarsi è impossibile.


prima o poi ci arriviamo perchè chi lavora sul serio ne ha pieni i [email protected] non tanto di mantenere questa gente, aiutare il prossimo ti fa stare bene, quanto di dover sopportare tutta quella marmaglia buonista moralista autoreferenziale che pretende di imporre il proprio modo di vivere spacciandolo per democrazia e guai a chi dissente.
manca poco comunque.


----------



## El picinin (7 Novembre 2022)

Il problema e oltre quanti ne entrano, e chi entra,ci sei in Italia ci resti,ma al primo errore via e addio ,ma con rimpatri veri non farlo chi.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahaha oh comunque il pensiero piddino comune è roba bella tosta, praticamente per 'sta gente, finti difensori della classe operaia insultati in ogni dove ormai, l'Italia senza la feccia degli altri paesi sarebbe un paese morto, secondo loro i soldi ci sono ma la gente non vuole lavorare, addirittura 2000€ al mese, pronti per gli immigrati, sì, ma con gli aiuti che gli vengono dati per "protezione", eccolo il lavoro, essere protetti dalla grande nazione italiana che non ti ha salvato in mare ma ti ha pagato per entrare, così da combattere la denatalità o avere grossissimi vantaggi dal punto di vista economico in Europa, questa sì che è gestione accurata di un sistema paese, investi nella feccia fai scappare le eccellenze, mentre ci sei mantieni la gente povera con sussidi economici che tutto fanno tranne che combattere la povertà; lo stato italiano ti dice una cosa, io non ho bisogno di te, ti mantengo povero, la via facile, i lavori peggiori li fanno gli schiavi liberi, la tassazione è alle stelle, non puoi creare nulla, sei vittima e complice del tuo stesso sistema che, pagato, non investe se non c'è il via libera dagli organismi sovranazionali, così si fa l'interesse di una nazione?
> Mica l'hanno capito che se tu imbarchi gentaglia che scappa dalle carceri o fa fatica a spiaccicare 2 parole non hai una crescita ma hai un peso, oppure hai un lavoratore schiavizzato e lercio che è utile perché abbassa le condizioni e tutela il mondo del lavoro al di fuori del lavoro normale stesso, cioè il capolarato, ma questo succede quando non investi nelle tue imprese e non hai un'educazione generale che ti porti ad avere condizioni giuste per chi ha studiato e che avvantaggia invece l'utilizzo di schiavi umani per fare non i lavori peggiori ma il "lavoro" peggiore a basso costo o peggio, delinquenza facile che è sicuramente più redditizia in un paese dove sei protetto dal colore della pelle.
> Secondo me la diseducazione generale ha portato tanta gente a fregarsene, perché devo farlo io se c'è l'immigrato? tanto il sistema in cui vivi è semplicemente bloccato, di fatto non riesci più a creare l'eccellenza e questo succede in Europa da anni, si sta geolocalizzando il potere solo perché noi viviamo in un organismo a cui dobbiamo sottostare con il cancro vero, la moneta, che ci tiene per le palle, se io ho una moneta gestita altrove come la cambio la mia economia? perché dovrei investire su gente che arriva dal terzo mondo per avere facilitazioni varie dal punto di vista economico nei confronti dell'Ue? ma lo capite che non siamo noi, è il contesto che è sbagliato, noi i problemi li avevamo anche prima ma avevamo un margine di correzione diverso, adesso se succede qualcosa si aspetta l'Europa, se arriva gente dobbiamo prendere dentro mentre altri dicono no, l'Italia come nazione diventerà un cimitero e un paese pieno di vecchi benestanti e tanta feccia non-italiana, presa dentro e messa nelle strade, quando tu metti gente nelle strade poi questi entrano nelle case, come? il paese vecchio e il vecchio sistema del lavoro muore, i soldi di chi muore nell'egoismo generale finiscono nelle mani di chi gestisce la tua finta moneta unica e i nuovi minori (quelli di 35 anni che imitavano cappuccetto rosso sulle ong) diventeranno la maggioranza, oltre le strade pure le case, le chiese? vuote, è una cultura che verrà spazzata via, per fare questo servirà una popolazione più povera e inerme, FERMA, come ora, mantenuta, salva, in attesa degli eventi, questo non lo dico io, ma ci siamo già dentro da un pezzo, tanto chi è esclusivo quando mai rischierà? "servi" il tuo paese e fai interessi esterni, la tua fine è vicina e forse sì, quando non esisteranno più etnie predominanti in Europa ci avvieremo alla creazione degli stati uniti europei, a livello generale, solo che adesso, invece di essere uniti siamo incatenati nell'€, capito? prima di unire gli stati hanno semplificato ciò che contava davvero, la moneta comune, il marco attuale, con il problema solare che se tu unisci tanti paesi perdi quei paesi o li metti nelle mani della finanza però poi il ritorno economico non è un'unione più forte ma dei finti stati uniti d'Europa messi assieme con lo scotch dalla finanza creativa, prefallimentare, non so se mi spiego, comunque la si metti finirà male, stiamo perdendo il paese per colpa dell'idiozia generale che è sfociata nel tuttologismo moderno, da social, in tv, ovunque, ecco dove cresce la diseducazione, i mostri, poi il problema è la gente che non vuole lavorare, ma tu guardala la gente oggi, cerca di capire le priorità delle persone, del tuo paese, i CLANDESTINI, le cretinate e si creano sempre più poveri e più sono poveri e più grandi salvatori moderni avremo che batteranno la povertà con un decreto o sceglieanno in maniera selettiva i finti minori che ci dobbiamo prendere dentro perché la nostra moneta non è tanto nostra, il nostro futuro non è tanto nostro... e volete fare del bene agli altri quando tutto ciò che si muove, compresi i clandestini, è figlio di interessi sovranazionali che non possiamo toccare o scalfire, perché la struttura è quella ed è fallimentare, senza via d'uscita.
> Quando vedrò 4-5 Ong che chiederanno a Mosca di poter sbarcare feccia in territorio russo sarò il primo a dirvi che sì, la Russia ha già perso la guerra, quella più importante, la perdita dei valori di una nazione sovrana, aprite gli occhi.



Rary, non lo capiscono perché non lo vogliono/devono capire. Evidentemente ci sono pressioni più forti, tipo essere prezzolati per propagandare 'ste robe, magari individui che sono solo spettatori della situazione, al sicuro e con la vita in discesa. Altrimenti sono pazzi fanatici, specialmente se è gente normale e con figli. Siamo arrivati a sentir dire che lo stadio non si fa per colpa del nuovo governo, pur di elogiare trionfalmente i criminali del PD e feccia varia, rendiamoci conto. Questa malafede la non reggo, d'ora in avanti userò la lista ignorati, non ce la faccio a leggere certe cose. Ovviamente ti condivido nei pensieri che hai scritto.


----------



## Raryof (7 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Rary, non lo capiscono perché non lo vogliono/devono capire. Evidentemente ci sono pressioni più forti, tipo essere prezzolati per propagandare 'ste robe, magari individui che sono solo spettatori della situazione, al sicuro e con la vita in discesa. Altrimenti sono pazzi fanatici, specialmente se è gente normale e con figli. Siamo arrivati a sentir dire che lo stadio non si fa per colpa del nuovo governo, pur di elogiare trionfalmente i criminali del PD e feccia varia, rendiamoci conto. Questa malafede la non reggo, d'ora in avanti userò la lista ignorati, non ce la faccio a leggere certe cose. Ovviamente ti condivido nei pensieri che hai scritto.


Guarda ti capisco, io zoso l'ho messo in ignore per 1 anno e mezzo forse 2 (qualche anno fa, forse 2019), manco mi ricordo, troppo pd mi sconfinfera pure sul forum.
Ma chiarisco, non è colpa sua, niente contro l'utente, ma quando vedo pd (dichiarato eh) non capisco più nulla.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

Primo obiettivo raggiunto: la nave Aita Mari (ONG dei paesi baschi), per non incorrere in sanzioni, ha rinviato una missione di salvataggio a data da destinarsi.

Peccato che nel frattempo navi della marina militare italiana stiano trasportando altri 250 africani in Italia.


----------



## mil77 (7 Novembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Il problema e oltre quanti ne entrano, e chi entra,ci sei in Italia ci resti,ma al primo errore via e addio ,ma con rimpatri veri non farlo chi.


Di quelli che entrano in italia ne rimane una parte minoritaria....il problema non è quello, il problema è che l'italia da sola non può farsi carico di tutti i costi di assistenza a queste persone...aprissero corridoi umanitari dopo lo sbarco dall'italia all'Europa e vedi che sbarcano tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

*Sbarcati in Reggio Calabria, gli 89 migranti della nave Rise Above, della ONG Mission Lifeline. Piantedosi: "Ci comportiamo con umanità, ma anche fermezza".

Secondo quanto riportato dal TG Byoblu, in UE è pronta una riforma dove i paesi che non vorranno accogliere i migranti dovranno pagare dei contributi ai paesi dove approderanno.*


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcati in Reggio Calabria, gli 89 migranti della nave Rise Above, della ONG Mission Lifeline. Piantedosi: "Ci comportiamo con umanità, ma anche fermezza".
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato dal TG Byoblu, in UE è pronta una riforma dove i paesi che non vorranno accogliere i migranti dovranno pagare dei contributi ai paesi dove approderanno.*



Ve l' ho detto che sono costosissimi teatrini e poi sbarcano comunuqe.

Sacrosanta la seconda parte: non fossimo nella UE, avremmo lo stesso il problema, ma visto che ci siamo, e i confini dell' UE li "proteggiamo" noi, dovranno contribuire tutti con i soldini.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcati in Reggio Calabria, gli 89 migranti della nave Rise Above, della ONG Mission Lifeline. Piantedosi: "Ci comportiamo con umanità, ma anche fermezza".
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato dal TG Byoblu, in UE è pronta una riforma dove i paesi che non vorranno accogliere i migranti dovranno pagare dei contributi ai paesi dove approderanno.*


Piantedosi, al momento, è la Lamorgese 2.0.

A proposito della Lamorgese, anche lei un anno fa aveva in progetto di fare una legge anti-rave con le stesse caratteristiche di quella odierna.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve l' ho detto che sono costosissimi teatrini e poi sbarcano comunuqe.
> 
> Sacrosanta la seconda parte: non fossimo nella UE, avremmo lo stesso il problema, ma visto che ci siamo, e i confini dell' UE li "proteggiamo" noi, dovranno contribuire tutti con i soldini.


Paradossalmente, il governo sta agendo "contro" più in politica estera visto che ha congelato il sesto decreto aiuti, dicendo però che lo approveranno a gennaio. Stamattina su La7, c'era il direttore di Repubblica Molinari che ha detto che i repubblicani più vicini a Trump (e quindi quelli anti-Zelensky e più "pro-Putin" diciamo) hanno una buona considerazione della Meloni. Vedremo che succede....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

Fabri concedo tutto, ma la Lamorgese volenterosa che ha cercato di operare per la sicurezza no... 

E' come dire che Speranza ha operato per il bene della sanità


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non devono sbarcare e basta. Sta cosa che devono sbarcare e dividersi per paese è solo roba ridicola. Basta il pugno duro per un mese e il traffico si riduce del 90%



facile da dire ma difficile da fare. Bisogna in primis prendere accordi con i Paesi africani da dove partono, come aveva fatto Minniti a suo tempo. E' veramente l'unico modo. C'è un mare, non il deserto, il blocco navale e robe simili sappiamo già che non sono attuabili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2022)

Io non leggo tutti i vostri discrorsi di politica, mi limito a vedere le immagini di bambini, donne e uomini lasciati li in balia degli eventi.
Da papà ogni volta che vedo un bambino piccolo li sopra mi viene il magone.


----------



## sunburn (8 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sacrosanta la seconda parte: non fossimo nella UE, avremmo lo stesso il problema, ma visto che ci siamo, e i confini dell' UE li "proteggiamo" noi, dovranno contribuire tutti con i soldini.


Ma infatti già lo fanno. 
Ci saranno dei motivi se, gira e rigira, tra tutti i Paesi che “proteggono i confini” marittimi dell’UE, il Paese che nel 99% dei casi fa caciara e frigna è sempre lo stesso. (e non sono motivi necessariamente connessi ai reali flussi in entrata)


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal TG Byoblu, in UE è pronta una riforma dove i paesi che non vorranno accogliere i migranti dovranno pagare dei contributi ai paesi dove approderanno.*


che bello, altri soldi che certamente NON finiranno in aiuti umanitari


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> facile da dire ma difficile da fare. Bisogna in primis prendere accordi con i Paesi africani da dove partono, come aveva fatto Minniti a suo tempo. E' veramente l'unico modo. C'è un mare, non il deserto, il blocco navale e robe simili sappiamo già che non sono attuabili.


Lo dico sempre, infatti, che Minniti è stato uno dei migliori ministri degli interni. Poi sticavoli che era in un governo del PD, io voglio vedere i fatti e se il signor Piantedosi parla parla e poi fa sbarcare quasi tutti i migranti con la scusa dell'umanità, allora per me sei più vicino sicuramente alla Lamorgese, che alle politiche severe di Salvini e Minniti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non leggo tutti i vostri discrorsi di politica, mi limito a vedere le immagini di bambini, donne e uomini lasciati li in balia degli eventi.
> *Da papà ogni volta che vedo un bambino piccolo li sopra mi viene il magone.*



È proprio questo lo scopo dei trafficanti.
In ogni caso sopra le navi delle ONG non sono alla deriva o in pericolo di vita, si cercassero altre destinazioni di attracco.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabri concedo tutto, ma la Lamorgese volenterosa che ha cercato di operare per la sicurezza no...
> 
> E' come dire che Speranza ha operato per il bene della sanità


Calma, non ho affatto detto che la Lamorgese era volenterosa, lungidame. Ho solo detto che la legge anti-rave era già un progetto del precedente esecutivo. Ed io non ho, peraltro, dato ne un parere positivo al 100% ne negativo su tale legge, anzi, perchè fare una legge su una cosa già illegale dove basterebbe un buon governo che faccia rispettare le leggi per impedire i rave senza ulteriori leggi? Sono dubbi che si sono mossi anche a destra, peraltro.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non leggo tutti i vostri discrorsi di politica, mi limito a vedere le immagini di bambini, donne e uomini lasciati li in balia degli eventi.
> Da papà ogni volta che vedo un bambino piccolo li sopra mi viene il magone.



Anche a me. Chissà chi ce li porta e ce li lascia in balia degli eventi, intascando soldi. Continuiamo a lasciarli operare provvedendo alle loro malefatte, vedrai che prima o poi si fermeranno.

Appena tu salvi questi, altrettanti sono già pronti, vogliamo vedere anche quelli? Certo, basta insistere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> È proprio questo lo scopo dei trafficanti.
> In ogni caso sopra le navi delle ONG non sono alla deriva o in pericolo di vita, si cercassero altre destinazioni di attracco.


Dai ci sono bambini di 3 mesi, donne incinta, mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare che cosa stanno passando quelle donne o uomini. 

Il problema ( e poi me ne ritorno negli inferi ) è che alcuni commenti deumanizzano completamente le persone che stanno li sopra, li trattate come fossero dei pacchi da rifiutare e mandare indietro. 

Indipendentemente da come la pensate vi sprono a pensarci, stiamo parlando di persone, di essere umani che nulla c'entrano con l'immondezzaio politico che il loro dramma comporta. 
Stanno pagando con la loro sofferenza teatrini polici.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non leggo tutti i vostri discrorsi di politica, mi limito a vedere le immagini di bambini, donne e uomini lasciati li in balia degli eventi.
> Da papà ogni volta che vedo un bambino piccolo li sopra mi viene il magone.



Questo caro Lollo è un discorso moralista, a chi non dispiace?

Pure a me si spezza il cuore vedere bambini africani di 3 anni con la pancia che un pallone talmente sono malnutriti, ma non è che mi spoglio di ogni avere per aiutarne qualcuno ( nessuno me lo vieterebbe), e penso nemmeno tu.

Si chiama sano egoismo, siamo umani.

Discorso diverso, se mi dici che vanno "salvati", questo è chiaro e nemmeno argomento di discussione, chiunque qui dentro ordinerebbe di salvarli se fosse chiamato in causa ( almeno spero)

Ancora diverso dare il via libera, tutti non ci stiamo, a noi ne servono solo alcuni.

L' immigrazione è un discorso complesso, che c'è da sempre e tra 300 anni i posteri saranno ancora qui a discuterne, in Italia o chissà dove si emigrerà tra cosi tanto tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo caro Lollo è un discorso moralista, a chi non dispiace?
> 
> Pure a me si spezza il cuore vedere bambini africani di 3 anni con la pancia che un pallone talmente sono malnutriti, ma non è che mi spoglio di ogni avere per aiutarne qualcuno ( nessuno me lo vieterebbe), e penso nemmeno tu.
> 
> ...


Ma certo, parlavo di salvarli. 

Il problema degli sbarchi è solo ed esclusivamente uno che loro veramente andrebbero " aiutati a casa loro" ma non come lo spot dei cialtroni, intendo veramente. Ai migranti andrebbe data la possibilità di vivere dignitosamente a casa loro, tra la loro gente e lasciarli liberi di creare "lavoro", "vita" e economia a casa loro non "costringerli" a migrare verso la fortuna che non esiste. 

Ovviamente questo discorso richiederebbe almeno due decenni di lavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Calma, non ho affatto detto che la Lamorgese era volenterosa, lungidame. Ho solo detto che la legge anti-rave era già un progetto del precedente esecutivo. Ed io non ho, peraltro, dato ne un parere positivo al 100% ne negativo su tale legge, anzi, perchè fare una legge su una cosa già illegale dove basterebbe un buon governo che faccia rispettare le leggi per impedire i rave senza ulteriori leggi? Sono dubbi che si sono mossi anche a destra, peraltro.



I dubbi a destra sui rave sono stati mossi da Mulé, Cattaneo e la Ronzulli. E da Nordio, pressato dalla magistratura garantista vicino a FI. Tanto basta per farsi un'idea. Poi è stata accolta dagli altri partiti di destra la richiesta di modifiche per migliorare, e ben venga, con il concetto di spaccio all'interno delle feste. Sulla durezza delle pene che Forza Italia vuole diminuire, invece FDI resiste

Sui "progetti" del governo Draghi, della lamorgese & co, sinceramente stenderei un velo pietoso.

Questa politica sui migranti invece non funziona, è destinata a finire con queste ONG perché scontenta tutti.

Comunque la mia idea è che mi tengo i "2.0" o gli "1.1" piuttosto di riprendermi gli "1.0" di Draghi o Conte 2. 
Poi ognuno giustamente ha le sue opinioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non leggo tutti i vostri discrorsi di politica, mi limito a vedere le immagini di bambini, donne e uomini lasciati li in balia degli eventi.
> Da papà ogni volta che vedo un bambino piccolo li sopra mi viene il magone.


io, da papà, penso ai miei figli che dovranno emigrare per la fogna che diventeremo.
la metà di quei bambini diventerà un criminale non sapendo come sopravvivere.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcati in Reggio Calabria, gli 89 migranti della nave Rise Above, della ONG Mission Lifeline. Piantedosi: "Ci comportiamo con umanità, ma anche fermezza".
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato dal TG Byoblu, in UE è pronta una riforma dove i paesi che non vorranno accogliere i migranti dovranno pagare dei contributi ai paesi dove approderanno.*



Ma no. Se li prendono e chiuso.

Eheheh, facile così. Come mai sono disposti a pagare pur di non prenderseli? Sono esseri umani, eh.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I dubbi a destra sui rave sono stati mossi da Mulé, Cattaneo e la Ronzulli. E da Nordio, pressato dalla magistratura garantista vicino a FI. Tanto basta per farsi un'idea. Poi è stata accolta dagli altri partiti di destra la richiesta di modifiche per migliorare, e ben venga, con il concetto di spaccio all'interno delle feste. Sulla durezza delle pene che Forza Italia vuole diminuire, invece FDI resiste
> 
> Sui "progetti" del governo Draghi, della lamorgese & co, sinceramente stenderei un velo pietoso.
> 
> ...


La politica sui migranti scontenterà per molto tempo, se l'atteggiamento è quello di aspettare l'UE che intanto sta preparando una grande suppostona per chi non vuole accogliere. Sempre poi se questa legge verrà rispettata, perchè si sa che le leggi UE valgono solo per l'Italia e qualche altro povero scemo come noi tipo la Grecia e non per la Germania.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ci sono bambini di 3 mesi, donne incinta, mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare che cosa stanno passando quelle donne o uomini.
> 
> Il problema ( e poi me ne ritorno negli inferi ) è che alcuni commenti deumanizzano completamente le persone che stanno li sopra, li trattate come fossero dei pacchi da rifiutare e mandare indietro.
> 
> ...



Mi rendo conto che è un discorso molto cinico, ma se non la smettiamo con questo voler accogliere chiunque aspetti il taxi sul bagnasciuga libico, non la finiremo mai con questa immigrazione selvaggia. Dobbiamo essere noi a controllare i flussi migratori e non i trafficanti di esseri umani.

Le ONG potrebbero dirigersi anche verso altri porti non italiani e bambini di 3 mesi e donne incinta soffrirebbero sicuramente molto meno.
Chiediamoci perché si preferisce fare un continuo tira e molla con il governo italiano (e stare quindi anche più di una settimana senza attraccare in porto) anziché arrivare in soli 2 giorni di navigazione in un'altra destinazione.
Ma che dico 2 giorni, anche qualche ora se qualche ONG scegliesse Malta come destinazione finale.

Ricordiamoci di tute le intercettazioni passate e di come le coop guadagnano da questi pacchi (si, pacchi, e non siamo noi a chiamarli in questo modo ma tutti quelli che con loro ci guadagnano)


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi rendo conto che è un discorso molto cinico, ma se non la smettiamo con questo voler accogliere chiunque aspetti il taxi sul bagnasciuga libico, non la finiremo mai con questa immigrazione selvaggia. Dobbiamo essere noi a controllare i flussi migratori e non i trafficanti di esseri umani.
> 
> Le ONG potrebbero dirigersi anche verso altri porti non italiani e bambini di 3 mesi e donne incinta soffrirebbero sicuramente molto meno.
> Chiediamoci perché si preferisce fare un continuo tira e molla con il governo italiano (e stare quindi anche più di una settimana senza attraccare in porto) anziché arrivare in soli 2 giorni di navigazione in un'altra destinazione.
> ...



A me non interessa, sinceramente, a me di tutto il discorso politico fraga meno di zero. Io sto parlando di umanità, di persone, di vite interrotte. 

State perdendo il senso della vita, parlate di persone come fossero pacchi da rispedire.


----------



## sunburn (8 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> facile da dire ma difficile da fare. Bisogna in primis prendere accordi con i Paesi africani da dove partono, come aveva fatto Minniti a suo tempo. E' veramente l'unico modo. C'è un mare, non il deserto, il blocco navale e robe simili sappiamo già che non sono attuabili.


La prima cosa che la classe politica dovrebbe fare per iniziare una gestione seria del fenomeno migratorio è rendersi conto che la stragrande maggioranza degli irregolari in Italia non è costituita da persone che sono arrivate e arrivano coi barconi. Ma è più semplice sbraitare su ciò che si vede, anche se è solo la punta dell’iceberg, che lavorare in silenzio e seriamente su ciò che non si vede.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

*Le urla di gioia dei migranti a bordo alla notizia dell'ok allo sbarco.




*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Le urla di gioia dei migranti a bordo alla notizia dell'ok allo sbarco.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io, da papà, penso ai miei figli che dovranno emigrare per la fogna che diventeremo.
> la metà di quei bambini diventerà un criminale non sapendo come sopravvivere.



Usano la tattica degli zingari, metti in avanti il bimbo per intenerire e prendere i soldi. Tattica che funziona sempre.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi rendo conto che è un discorso molto cinico, ma se non la smettiamo con questo voler accogliere chiunque aspetti il taxi sul bagnasciuga libico, non la finiremo mai con questa immigrazione selvaggia. Dobbiamo essere noi a controllare i flussi migratori e non i trafficanti di esseri umani.
> 
> Le ONG potrebbero dirigersi anche verso altri porti non italiani e bambini di 3 mesi e donne incinta soffrirebbero sicuramente molto meno.
> Chiediamoci perché si preferisce fare un continuo tira e molla con il governo italiano (e stare quindi anche più di una settimana senza attraccare in porto) anziché arrivare in soli 2 giorni di navigazione in un'altra destinazione.
> ...



Ma che ti vuoi chiedere, siamo il cesso che deve salvare il mondo.

Strano, perché poi, contestualmente, non abbiamo forza economica e lavorativa per tirare su una parete di una casa (dovendoci affidare agli ingegneri rumeni), e saremmo in default da millenni se non ci danno una mano continuamente da fuori.

Tutti bot UE che propagandano, chissà perché nessuno va a protestare in Spagna, dove gli sparano, o ai porti francesi. Malta che fa, è stata forse ingoiata da qualche tsunami, è sparita dalle cartine nautiche?

Anni e anni di prese per il culo, ancora stiamo a "ragionare" di falso buonismo sui bambini per far ingrassare sottotraccia il partito.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

a me facevano più pena quando ne vedevo 4000 in un posto che ne può ospitare un migliaio, quando la notte camminavano sulla super strada buia, quando scendevano da una strada con pendenza al 10% con Bicicletta e carrello della spesa sotto braccio..
L'Italia non deve essere complice di questo. 
Un tempo si costruivano i fossati attorno i castelli, noi ne abbiamo uno naturale. Sfruttiamolo.


----------



## vota DC (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ci sono bambini di 3 mesi, donne incinta, mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare che cosa stanno passando quelle donne o uomini.
> 
> Il problema ( e poi me ne ritorno negli inferi ) è che alcuni commenti deumanizzano completamente le persone che stanno li sopra, li trattate come fossero dei pacchi da rifiutare e mandare indietro.


È già capitato di trovare mucchi di mutande insanguinate a bordo e non si è mai indagato. I punkabbestia che fanno da equipaggio sono sempre quelli. A loro i soldi non interessano a differenza dei trafficanti del tratto africano sono *idealisti* che lo fanno per *passione*.
Bisognerebbe incoraggiare i migranti a denunciare e dirlo chiaramente: chi si sente in pericolo a bordo lo dica subito, poi però si denuncia l'equipaggio.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma certo, parlavo di salvarli.
> 
> Il problema degli sbarchi è solo ed esclusivamente uno che loro veramente andrebbero " aiutati a casa loro" ma non come lo spot dei cialtroni, intendo veramente. Ai migranti andrebbe data la possibilità di vivere dignitosamente a casa loro, tra la loro gente e lasciarli liberi di creare "lavoro", "vita" e economia a casa loro non "costringerli" a migrare verso la fortuna che non esiste.
> 
> Ovviamente questo discorso richiederebbe almeno due decenni di lavoro.



Teoricamente giusto. Ma praticamente impossibile.

Aiutarli a casa loro, è anche secondo me in linea teorica il metodo migliore.
Avremmo anche moltissimo lavoro, se ci fosse davvero la volontà di portare l' Africa ad un livello superiore, per l' Italia sarebbe la gallina dalle uova d' oro.

Non fosse per una questione semplice a cui non spesso, si pensa: la limitatezza delle risorse.

Non sarebbe sostenibile un pianeta, con un altro miliardo di persone che vuole vivere come noi.
Assolutamente, totalmente impossibile.
c'è già scarsità di risorse , e sono costosissime, solo con noi occidentali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Usano la tattica degli zingari, metti in avanti il bimbo per intenerire e prendere i soldi. Tattica che funziona sempre.


funziona solo coi polli o con quelli che predicano bene e razzolano male.


----------



## Devil man (8 Novembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me non interessa, sinceramente, a me di tutto il discorso politico fraga meno di zero. Io sto parlando di umanità, di persone, di vite interrotte.
> 
> State perdendo il senso della vita, parlate di persone come fossero pacchi da rispedire.


guarda a me del discorso immigrati frega fino ad un certo punto ma siamo stati 2 anni a fare discriminazione su vaccinati e non vaccinati e ora fate i moralisti con le ONG....fa abbastanza ridere così


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> funziona solo coi polli o con quelli che predicano bene e razzolano male.



Che come sai sono tantissimi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

*Accordo Francia-Italia: "La Ocean Viking con 234 persone sarà fatta sbarcare a Marsiglia. Saranno fatti scendere tutti i migranti dalla nave, nessuno escluso, e poi registrati come richiedenti asilo"

ONG Ocean Viking: "Confermiamo che non andremo in Italia ma ci dirigiamo verso la Francia."

Sos Mediterranée: "L'Italia non è più da considerare un porto sicuro, navigare verso la Francia."

Salvini: "Si comincia a capire."*


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Accordo Francia-Italia: "La Ocean Viking con 234 persone sarà fatta sbarcare a Marsiglia. Saranno fatti scendere tutti i migranti dalla nave, nessuno escluso, e poi registrati come richiedenti asilo"
> 
> ONG Ocean Viking: "Confermiamo che non andremo in Italia ma ci dirigiamo verso la Francia."
> 
> Salvini: "Si comincia a capire."*


poi autobus verso la riviera ligure


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> poi autobus verso la riviera ligure



No li caricano sul pulmino elettrico di letta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> guarda a me del discorso immigrati frega fino ad un certo punto ma siamo stati 2 anni a fare discriminazione su vaccinati e non vaccinati e ora fate i moralisti con le ONG....fa abbastanza ridere così


Amen


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No li caricano sul pulmino elettrico di letta.


magari, così dopo 10 km restano li


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *ONG Ocean Viking: "Confermiamo che non andremo in Italia ma ci dirigiamo verso la Francia."
> 
> Sos Mediterranée: "L'Italia non è più da considerare un porto sicuro, navigare verso la Francia."*


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

*Autorizzato lo sbarco dei rimanenti migranti sulla Geo Barents al porto di Catania*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Autorizzato lo sbarco dei rimanenti migranti sulla Geo Barents al porto di Catania*



Oggi han dato di matto con un po' di sceneggiate, e per questo il secondo controllo sanitario li ha "dichiarati fragili psicologicamente". LOL.

Bene aver cacciato dai mangiarane l'Ocean Viking, benissimo, è quello che ci si aspetta.
Ma speriamo di non assistere più a buffonate come per le altre due ONG. Non devono entrare. Punto.
Se entrano, zecche e avvocati vari li faranno sbarcare SEMPRE.


----------



## Raryof (8 Novembre 2022)

Adesso faranno così, i trafficanti metteranno sempre dentro almeno un 40% di finti minori, 5% donne e via andare, il resto poi viene trascinato dalla propaganda, uno stato serio eviterebbe di arrivare ad accordi in futuro perché è semplicissimo creare il romanzo con scritte e stupidate.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2022)

Dai fateli sbarcare,cosa volete che sìano 179 redditi di cittadinanza in più.


----------

